# Virtual Cockpit Bugs



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

Some not so nice bugs I am facing in my 2015 UK TTS in the VC.

I have tested and reproduced those a few times - I'll check my MMI Firmware version and append it to the thread asap. In the meantime I'll be curious if anyone is seeing similar things and what is their MMI/VC software version.

- Traffic Program:

Still comes on the radio despite being switched off in MMI. Tried a few different settings but nothing sorts it - always comes back on after sometime what ever the settings.

- Google Maps lost - and not selectable any longer:

When I drive for more than an hour Google Maps goes away randomly. Going in the maps settings, the view has gone to 'default' instead of Google Maps - and trying to reset to Google Maps is refused by the menu -> reswitches to default or traffic. If I drive less than an hour, this does not happen.
This is not connectivity as I have full 4G in the display, can go to Connect services and no problems - the car is indeed connected. I have tested this in the UK with a few SIM providers: EE, BT and Freedompop - all behave the same and after an hour - poof - no more Google Maps and online traffic, just default maps and TPMC. The only way to make it work again is to switch off the car and wait 10 mins or so. Then upon restart, all is well, Google Maps is online and visible in the VC maps until the next hour - seems to me that the VC sofware is the culprit.

- Bluetooth random disconnection when switching away from the telephone screen:

When on a call, if I call the sat nav or radio/media, after a few seconds the phone call is hanged out with no actions of my parts. It seems like once in the background, for some reason the phone call is dropped. This s hard to reproduce 100% all the time and it is very annoying as it happens at the worst times. When it happens, the car behaves as it never had any phone connected and asks the user if they want to connect a phone. I have seen this with Android and Windows Phone so far.

Any one seen any of this?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not got any of those issues.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I know only the last part of you're in a call, switching nav will cut the call but I always do that and never happened..
Reading your problems, I think there is the need of an hard reset from Audi..too strange things!
In the meantime, did you do the mmi reset?
Second, did you reset all settings in the setting menu? You can choose which part to reset


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks ManuTT - I admit I have not reset the MMI ever, will try asap and hope it fixes things. Will also reach out to Audi as soon as I have checked firmware version.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

tfsifreak said:


> Some not so nice bugs I am facing in my 2015 UK TTS in the VC.
> 
> I have tested and reproduced those a few times - I'll check my MMI Firmware version and append it to the thread asap. In the meantime I'll be curious if anyone is seeing similar things and what is their MMI/VC software version.
> 
> ...


I've had the Local radio traffic issue lots of times, but it seems to have calmed down recently. I had the Google maps problem at the beginning of my ownership but again, not recently (apart from today but that was the car wash lads dicking around with it..). But it still plays Take On Me when I start my drive about 10 percent of the time. I can't figure that out for love nor money.

Actually, the other day when maps reverted to Google from Standard view (usually takes about 25 seconds into the journey), I got a big Google Earth and Audi logo over a half earth-from-space image and I immediately thought it had all magically updated as I had never seen that before. It hadn't, of course.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I find that the MMI sometimes loses the track that is playing on my iPod and begins to play all albums from the beginning of the iPod content (currently AC/DC "Who made who?" which is fast becoming my most hated track of all time because of it!)

Most of the time it's ok. This only happens occasionally when I set out.

Another bug - I have the * button on the steering wheel set to change the Audi Drive Select modes. This sometimes fails to do anything when I press it. Tends to happen when I stop briefly (say refuelling). Pressing and holding the * button for 5 seconds allows me to select the function again most of the time, but I tend to find out when I need to go 'dynamic' at a junction and so is a pain sometimes.

Oh and the passenger ejector seat function doesn't seem to work. This is a pain as the missus is driving me mad telling me to slow down!!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The button on the steering is slow sometime..but I think depends from the drive select that is slow..if you set another option it works normally..
Second, if you press it after start the car, you need to wait 30/40 sec the system starts..sometime I press it repeatedly and all suddenly asks me which option I want! It's like Windows when blocks and does all the thing contemporary!!


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

I've had the MK3 TT Petrol version for 13 months now, the only issue that I came across was the MMI 'initialising' where it got stuck on loading. That only happened once, fine ever since.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

F1_STAR said:


> I've had the MK3 TT Petrol version for 13 months now, the only issue that I came across was the MMI 'initialising' where it got stuck on loading. That only happened once, fine ever since.


Me too,happened once and I was surprised..I left it with its problem and when I came back I did a restart and everything went fine..
I bet A4 and Q7 won't have our problems..we are a test!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Not had any issues with mine, but get the impression from the posts on here most of the issues seem to be related to the Tech pack.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Talking about the devil...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> Talking about the devil...


Hahaha yes there it is. That's exactly what I got the other day. Never seen it before or since. Quite like it though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

More likely due to some bad coding from changes made by vagcom :wink:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It shown after picked up so no vag..please..


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Not a VC bug but a door bug. I have the advanced key. When I touch the little indent in the door handle on the driver's side, the door locks no problem. When I touch it on the passenger side, nothing happens. Can't lock the car from the passenger side. What's that about?!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Each door has a fly to receive the signal.
Do you have in the car menu, unlock only driver side activated?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> Talking about the devil...


Why are you surprised? Don't you remember the TV advert where the new TT arrived from outer space?




 - see 3 seconds in.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ahaha the system crashed in the spot like the blue screen in the windows' conference!!! ahahah


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Not sure if this is a bug but I have noticed that when I am in efficiency mode, if I relax the accelerator and let the engine brake, the gear number just vanishes from the dial - can't remember if the E vanishes too.

Just a bit odd.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

In efficency, if you don't accelerate, the car put in N so the gear number will disappear! It's not a bug, it's for save fuel


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Beat me to it ManuTT. :lol:


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Makes sense, thanks chaps! I did think that but you know, new tech....bug city


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Think you're driving a Prius! I think people on the road think why a TT doesn't make any noise?!


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> Think you're driving a Prius! I think people on the road think why a TT doesn't make any noise?!


What?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

In Neutral the car is silent and in the city, people on the street can think the TT is hybrid


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> In Neutral the car is silent and in the city, people on the street can think the TT is hybrid


 :lol: I see what you mean!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Also when you take your foot off in Efficiency, the rev counter drops to tickover revs


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I know only the last part of you're in a call, switching nav will cut the call but I always do that and never happened..
> Reading your problems, I think there is the need of an hard reset from Audi..too strange things!
> In the meantime, did you do the mmi reset?
> Second, did you reset all settings in the setting menu? You can choose which part to reset


So I did a factory reset first of only a few things, then eventually for the whole thing as it simply does not do what it claims, and does not reset all to factory.

I have narrowed down my issues (apart the Traffic Program one and I am very surprised that no one else is seeing this) to the fact that I have tested many phones and different SIM cards/ providers in the car, either with SIM cards or tethering to different phones and as a result the MMI was confused as he kept all the phone profiles and connections APNs of these mobile providers within the system. Hopefully this will solve my bluetooth drops and confusion over which connection to use over time ...

Unfortunately I find out yesterday that resetting the system - resetting all - does not clear the mobile profiles of the system. After factory reset and configuration of my active connection with a SIM card, the MMI asked me to select a mobile profile, and all the previous providers I used popped up - they were kept despite the factory reset


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Is there some sort of hard reset/wipe that dealers do to clear all info associated with previous owners (bluetooth profiles, contacts, sat nav home address etc...?)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes I've changed carrier and phone too, I had the old access point and old profile in memory..I remember you can delete them.
The reset we can do is an easy reset, if problems continue you should check in Audi.

I was said that the ADS status under the revs counter, was added for the MY2016 so for cars produced in the second half of the 2015..that's why I don't have it and I have another firmware.
I'll go in Audi for another thing, and check again before the end of the month if there is something new.


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Manu TT - can you remember or check how to delete the mobile profiles? I spent 15 minutes in the car trying to do just that and went in every menu (at least I think) but no cigar - I was unsuccessful and never found a menu for it. Will check the manual asap.

I managed to delete the settings of the current connection, and point it at the right settings and APNs for that connection so I am back working and online again  however I would like to delete the other settings, mobile profile and connection details - this is surviving across resets, adding and deleting mobile phones and restarts of the system.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I remember to have used the right button (option) and selected delete profile but seems the car keep one of them..
Did you try the settings reset only for the phone part?


----------



## SpaceMunkey (Mar 27, 2016)

Blackhole128 said:


> I find that the MMI sometimes loses the track that is playing on my iPod and begins to play all albums from the beginning of the iPod content (currently AC/DC "Who made who?" which is fast becoming my most hated track of all time because of it!)


+1 for this, happens to me a lot, seems to be that it remembers if you leave the car for a short amount of time but "purges" from the memory after a certain period. Maybe like the Trip Computer sees it as one journey if you are out of the car less than two hours.

Seems to only affect iPod, the USB key I use in the car always remembers folder.

I personally now want to punch "Adele" in the face even more than I did when I bought the car, only added the album for the missus but will have to remove it so that "Airborne Toxic Event" is up first, I can live with that!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

SpaceMunkey said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> > I find that the MMI sometimes loses the track that is playing on my iPod and begins to play all albums from the beginning of the iPod content (currently AC/DC "Who made who?" which is fast becoming my most hated track of all time because of it!)
> ...


Oh my! I feel your pain. I had 4 months of Aha. I wanted to torch the speakers.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Make an MP3 of 2 minutes of silence and call it Aaaahhh by Aaron Aardvark and add that to your collection. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Make an MP3 of 2 minutes of silence and call it Aaaahhh by Aaron Aardvark and add that to your collection.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The things we have to do as MK3 owners!


----------



## SpaceMunkey (Mar 27, 2016)

How about we complain to Audi / Apple instead? If this happens pretty much every time (which it does) they can't keep ignoring it if they want to have the little "iOS compliant" icon on the Audi TT configurator website can they?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Car play!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

how do you can use carplay without its characteristic touch display??


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> how do you can use carplay without its characteristic touch display??


Exactly!
It should have been there in the first place.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

and add the second screen....instead of this crazy thing everything only for the driver!


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I've got pretty much all the same bugs everyone else is reporting; this will all be on the list when it goes in for the first service. Audi MUST know of these things, every Forum I go to people are reporting the same shit. Here's my gripes:

Every time I drive the car: traffic announcements keep coming on when they're set to OFF

Occasionally: music defaults back to first track on my ipod, rather than the last track I was playing

Happened three times: * button on steering wheel is set to change the Drive Select, it wouldn't work when I pressed it

Happened once: no media will play, it just suddenly went silent as I was driving; I then try every button I can find to get it back, but just get the message "Currently Unavailable". That's ipod, radio, etc. Nothing would work. In the end I had to stop the car, switch everything off and then thankfully, it started working again when I re-started the car... phew.


----------

